# R.I.P. Harriet



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,3-2240375,00.html


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Poor thing.. but at 175....you cant really complain can you.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Harriet


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

RIP


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

rip harriet.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

not a huge fan of the shelled..but i just realised one of the appeals which hadnt occured to me.
Must have seen some things in those 175 years eh?
R.I.P


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

r.i.p xx :halo:


----------

